# body fat @ 13.6... any good?



## readyformore (Aug 5, 2009)

well i took a body fat test today and it read 13.6% i told him i weighed 185 (really weigh 177ish, was distracted by what my brother told him he weighed... which is 185 lol) 
so the one that it was was just a machine that you hold up in your hands ect ect and stand flat on the ground blah blah from the gym...
do you think this 13.6% is accurate? how accurate do you think it is? everyone (my family and close friends) say i look TOO skinny... but i have 13.6%... what gives? here's a pic of what i look like







and






=( i thought i would have been lower than that..


----------



## Perdido (Aug 5, 2009)

I would have guessed 13.7%

Sorry, now go eat, lift, rest & clean that fucking room!
Don't come back until you've gained 50 lbs and have that room clean it's really fucking gross.
Oh yea and cut those girly fingernails so when you do dead lifts you're not crying about scraping the skin off you knees.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

You're probably just skinny fat. To really take advantage of a low bodyfat, its better to have some more muscle underneath.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 5, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I would have guessed 13.7%
> 
> Sorry, now go eat, lift, rest & clean that fucking room!
> Don't come back until you've gained 50 lbs and have that room clean it's really fucking gross.
> Oh yea and cut those girly fingernails so when you do dead lifts you're not crying about scraping the skin off you knees.



ITS NOT MY FREAKIN ROOM!!!!! lol that's my brothers ROOM hahaha defff not my room.. only mirror like that in the house..



Gazhole said:


> You're probably just skinny fat. To really take advantage of a low bodyfat, its better to have some more muscle underneath.



i think i have quite a bit of muscle... i mean on bench i'm doing 4 sets of 6 with 175... and all that.. =( do you think losing like 70 pounds in 6 months then like 20 more pounds in another 4 or so months would make me have more higher of body fat?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you see your abs? Generally under 10% you can see your abs pretty well. You're pretty tall is all, so the same amount of muscle on my frame is going to look a lot different on yours, yknow?

The only sure way to know is to use callipers or something, but it's just way too difficult to gauge off those photos.


----------



## CarolinaMom (Aug 5, 2009)

Man 13% on me is pretty lean...it is so different for men vs. women.  I can never tell body fat on men.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 6, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Can you see your abs? Generally under 10% you can see your abs pretty well. You're pretty tall is all, so the same amount of muscle on my frame is going to look a lot different on yours, yknow?
> 
> The only sure way to know is to use callipers or something, but it's just way too difficult to gauge off those photos.



i can just see the outter part of them like nothing at all in the middle but the outside part of it i can... and yeah i guess so... i'm going to be buying one here pretty soon.. haha


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2009)

readyformore said:


> i can just see the outter part of them like nothing at all in the middle but the outside part of it i can... and yeah i guess so... i'm going to be buying one here pretty soon.. haha



Then its probably not too far off. The number shouldn't matter too much anyway, so long as you look good nobody is gonna know or care what the number is.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 6, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Then its probably not too far off. The number shouldn't matter too much anyway, so long as you look good nobody is gonna know or care what the number is.



yeah but i'm disapointed.. i was hoping for 12% range... =( they had the one yesterday at the gym that you dip in water but it was to much ($50bux) i wish i could of afforded that one =\


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2009)

readyformore said:


> yeah but i'm disapointed.. i was hoping for 12% range... =( they had the one yesterday at the gym that you dip in water but it was to much ($50bux) i wish i could of afforded that one =\



Listen to what im saying - the number doesn't matter. If you like the way you look, great. If you dont, lose more fat. Simple. Go by the way you look, not some arbitrary value.

Different pieces of equipment will give you different results anyway. Even different brands of callipers have given me different values.

Bf% numbers are more to be used to track progress rather than as an absolute rating of how ripped you are.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 6, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Listen to what im saying - the number doesn't matter. If you like the way you look, great. If you dont, lose more fat. Simple. Go by the way you look, not some arbitrary value.
> 
> Different pieces of equipment will give you different results anyway. Even different brands of callipers have given me different values.
> 
> Bf% numbers are more to be used to track progress rather than as an absolute rating of how ripped you are.



i'm personally not.. everyone else think's i'm hella skinny but i'm not... i want to get smaller..


----------



## Perdido (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you've just described an unhealthy disorder.


----------



## SnowManSnow (Aug 8, 2009)

I think your thin enough, in my opinion.  Honestly 13% is lean.  If you cound manage 10 or 15lbs of muscle gain, then cut back down to 13, you'd be suprised at how muscular you would probably look.  Not suggesting anything, just giving an opinion.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 8, 2009)

SnowManSnow said:


> I think your thin enough, in my opinion.  Honestly 13% is lean.  If you cound manage 10 or 15lbs of muscle gain, then cut back down to 13, you'd be suprised at how muscular you would probably look.  Not suggesting anything, just giving an opinion.



yeah i'm really about to just say screw it and completely bulk up and then cut when i get to fat then bulk then cut in time for summer =D


----------



## T_man (Aug 8, 2009)

The figure changing on the machine isn't really going to change how you look though.

But seriously do you enjoy coming to the forums for help and then just ignoring it and carrying on your own whim?


----------



## readyformore (Aug 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> The figure changing on the machine isn't really going to change how you look though.



huh????? 

and your guy's advice was to cut down if i want to see my abs or bulk up if i want to gain a lot more muscle and what not.. i'd rather get alot more muscle and then cut in about 3-4 months or so like you guy's are suggesting (the bulking part) because overall that will hand's down make me happy with myself after i cut from bulking.. if i cut now with not very much muscle it would be just EHHH


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2009)

So what the hell is the question here?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2009)

To the OP, dont be disappointed when you see that when you lean out, you dont have as much muscle left than you thought originally. In other words, you're going to look stringy. I usually advice individuals to diet down intelligently to approximately 10% bf and then start bulking. At that rate, you have a better advantage of calorie partitioning. 
On the other hand, you're not going to like the way you look after you cut-like a chick.


----------



## T_man (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm saying that even if the machine measured u at 12% you wouldn't be any leaner than you are.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 8, 2009)

First off those devices are unreliable.
Second off and more importantly is just like others are saying, screw percentage numbers.   You could be low percentage and have low muscle and the composition isn't what you want.  For you to see your abs any more than you do now youre gonna have to get smaller.  Otherwise start bulking and get a decent workout routine and build some muscle and cut later.  

I agree with gaz, you've answered your own question anyways.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2009)

Gaz is god. I wanna be just like him. Gaz-can I be like you?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz is god. I wanna be just like him. Gaz-can I be like you?



You're more like me than i am, dude!


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 9, 2009)

my opinion is that

unless you have some specific reason to dip below 10% there is no real need

it is no more appealing to the opposite sex(side from a select few)
and too low can be unhealthy

between 10 and 15 is perfectly healthy, and should be comfortable

as well as being a farily asthetically pleasing range to 90% of society

furthermore
some people just look more ripped than others
the % value can be misleading and is generally unaccurate

so really
if your comfortable, and performing well
so long as your in a healthy range (which you certainly are)
just forget about it


----------



## readyformore (Aug 9, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> my opinion is that
> 
> unless you have some specific reason to dip below 10% there is no real need
> 
> ...



 
thanks man, yeah i don't know it's just that i want to impress a certain someone but i mean yeah i don't have a beer belly so it's pretty cool i just wish i would be this "sexy beast with ripped abs" LOL hahaha yeah though thanks for the advice.. i don't think i'm going to let my body fat go over 15 when bulking though.... i will feel good about how i look still at 15% i'm pretty sure  now time to go do some


----------



## T_man (Aug 9, 2009)

if you wanna be that sexy beast then lift like a beast and eat like a beast


----------

